# Fav pic



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

His was two weeks ago when Finley was first sheared 
I love this pic but I just got lucky he never sets up that perfect 
I'm working on him setting up and he is so lazy, when I push him into a goats to get him to push back he just sits down... Uggggggg he is gonna need some work tho


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Gates^^^^


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

He looks really good!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Have you shown him? I don't understand the wether shows, but he looks like what I *think* they are supposed to look like.


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> Have you shown him? I don't understand the wether shows, but he looks like what I *think* they are supposed to look like.


Iv shown home once and got 5th and 5th place  not to great but it's ok it was his first show and I havnt even started sledding him yet he has a little ways to go


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

scooter206 said:


> Iv shown home once and got 5th and 5th place  not to great but it's ok it was his first show and I havnt even started sledding him yet he has a little ways to go


What is "sledding"? I've not heard that term before. Thanks!


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Goats Rock said:


> What is "sledding"? I've not heard that term before. Thanks!


It's where u basically attach a wooden sled to them and they pull it around


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> Have you shown him? I don't understand the wether shows, but he looks like what I *think* they are supposed to look like.


Not quite but close. His front feet should be on the ground and further back and shouldn't have to struggle to hold his head right. He does appear to be driving off his back legs though so that's great.

A little more work and he'll be perfect in no time


----------

